
An Unexpected Toolbox for a Beginner Programmer: Emacs-Prelude-Colemak-SandS - ThisIsSavo
https://thisissavo.github.io/programming/music/2017/02/03/an-unexpected-toolbox-for-a-beginner-programmer.html
======
ThisIsSavo
Hey, I am a beginner programmer and I wrote a blog post about some things that
I use, such as: Emacs text editor, colemak keyboard layout, Shift and Space
keyboard remapping etc. I would like to hear your comments if you have any.

